

Show HN: Buy Amazon gift cards with Bitcoins - atomon
http://amazonbitcoins.com/

======
ghshephard
So far so good, just got the first email - "Congratulations! We've received
your payment and are currently processing your gift card order. We have to
wait for your transaction to be verified, so it may take a little while before
you receive your gift code. Don't worry — We'll email it to you as soon as
it's ready. Thanks for using AmazonBitcoins! "

Let's see if the gift card comes through in the next couple hours (or however
long a transaction takes to verify in bitcoin world these days)

~~~
ghshephard
Well, that was easy. Color me impressed.

"Success! Your Amazon.com gift code is ready. To redeem your gift code, go to
www.amazon.com/giftcards and click on Redeem Amazon Gift Cards in the top bar.
Thanks for being patient while we processed your order."

------
ceejayoz
I'd expect Amazon's trademark lawyers to descend on this quite quickly. Why
not genericize it to giftcards from multiple vendors?

~~~
schlaefp
why would amazon care about this? their lawyers probably dont get out of bed
for less than a $1,000,000. also, this brings business to amazon.

~~~
ceejayoz
> why would amazon care about this?

Their name is in the domain, the service uses their name, and it's selling
their products.

> their lawyers probably dont get out of bed for less than a $1,000,000

Their lawyers will be on salary, and trademarks have to be aggressively
defended to remain valid. This is why large corporations smack down such
violations on a regular basis.

> also, this brings business to amazon

Doesn't matter if it risks their trademark.

------
schlaefp
nice job guys. this looks awesome.

------
bph01810
so sick!

